# Missing engine plaque



## Bulldog999 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've looked at a GTR this morning & the engine is missing the plaque, should I be concerned? Is this common? Can you get a replacement?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Engine plaques only were from MY13 onwards.. Nothing to worry about if its a <MY12


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Bulldog999 said:


> I've looked at a GTR this morning & the engine is missing the plaque, should I be concerned? Is this common? Can you get a replacement?


As said by tin, I tried to get one for my MY12 and the dealers said they'd try but I found them to be a useful as chocolate teapot.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Takamo said:


> As said by tin, I tried to get one for my MY12 and the dealers said they'd try but I found them to be a useful as chocolate teapot.


You can have mine.

T


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

get an uchiha sasuke engine plate, just kidding mine has not it is a 2010


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tariq said:


> You can have mine.
> 
> T


Thank you my brother, but the car is now sold and God willing the new car shall come with one.


----------



## LouisGtr2001 (Feb 25, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to where I can get a plaque from? Trying to message GTR breakers but getting no where.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

What year is your engine?


----------



## LouisGtr2001 (Feb 25, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> What year is your engine?


Well I don't have a GTR yet, but I have seen the plaques and wanted to know whether they could be bought separately..


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just put a litchfield one on


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

My engine was forge built by ACSpeedtech but sadly Andy doesn't "name" his engines!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tinyflier said:


> My engine was forge built by ACSpeedtech but sadly Andy doesn't "name" his engines!


What you mean like this billet one?


----------



## LouisGtr2001 (Feb 25, 2020)

I want one of these just to keep as a cool GTR timepiece


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes!!!!

I need to have a word with Mr Clarke about why he didn't put one on my engine!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

LouisGtr2001 said:


> I want one of these just to keep as a cool GTR timepiece
> View attachment 258984


Then you need to buy a DBA after a certain years , 2012 I believe


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

LouisGtr2001 said:


> Well I don't have a GTR yet, but I have seen the plaques and wanted to know whether they could be bought separately..


No they cant


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tinyflier said:


> View attachment 258997
> 
> Yes!!!!
> 
> I need to have a word with Mr Clarke about why he didn't put one on my engine!!!!!


Prob not fast enough !!!!


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

dudersvr said:


> Prob not fast enough !!!!


Yes - it is true he took an age to build the engine ...


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Louis, as someone has said they are attached to the engine during the build process (from 2012 cars onwards). Therefore you have two options:

Look for a replica
Find one in a Breakers if the engine is written-off
… or keep saving for a GT-R!

I had the privilege last year of seeing a fully built engine leaving the clean room at the engine build plant. Great experience!


----------



## LouisGtr2001 (Feb 25, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> Louis, as someone has said they are attached to the engine during the build process (from 2012 cars onwards). Therefore you have two options:
> 
> Look for a replica
> Find one in a Breakers if the engine is written-off
> ...


Oh trust me, I keep looking for breaker engines. But I would also like to go to Japan for that experience aswell. I bet it's really something


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

No one is going to sell you a plaque from a decent engine, and most people I know who have had to replace bottom end swap the timing cover to keep the car original, its a bit like a medal if you want one earn it, go fight if you want a plaque go buy a DBA GTR.


----------

